# Crissic 512MB KVM



## Nett (Mar 27, 2014)

Provider: Crissic
Plan: 512MB KVM
Price: $4/month or $40/year
Location: Jacksonville
Offer Link: https://vpsboard.com/topic/3889-kvm-yearly-promotion-with-free-ssl-ssl-domains-native-ipv6-crissic-solutions-llc/
Crissic's KVM is back, so I decided to give it a shot and do a quick review.

Benchmark: https://www.petabyet.com/result/2014-03-27-756271cd4f3366e681fbd1456e4adaa6/

-Deployment: fast (received the server details within seconds after my payment)

-IO: Cissic's IO is great because they have 12 HDD's in RAID 10. However considering it's a near-empty node with a low IO usage I'm not putting much comment on it.

-CPU: I received 2 X5650 cores and they are pretty fast. Much more faster than my DO droplet. 

-Network: The network speed can be improved within USA/EU. Asian/Oceanian speed is faster than other providers.

-Support: Okay. Average response time is 4 hours, the longest took 8 hours.

-Perks: Native IPv6, free DNS/rDNS

Overall, I'm happy with this provider and have no issues with them. I have another OVZ box running smoothly. I'll run another benchmark in about a week when the node gets filled a bit.

Score: 8/10


----------



## sv01 (Mar 27, 2014)

native IPv6 but we can't request /64 IPv6 per vps right?


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 27, 2014)

sv01 said:


> native IPv6 but we can't request /64 IPv6 per vps right?


We're not doing /64's at the present moment due to Solus not offering it. We can do as many Ipv6 as you want on KVM, but a /64 isn't likely until they add support in proper for it. (If the concern is X connections per /64 or /48 on specific IRC networks hit me up, we've spoken with IRC staff for a few networks in the past and have had our IPv6 block whitelisted to remove this restriction).


----------



## Nett (Mar 28, 2014)

@SkylarM

Forgot to say, the fonts in your WHMCS emails are tiny...


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 28, 2014)

Nett said:


> @SkylarM
> 
> Forgot to say, the fonts in your WHMCS emails are tiny...


We did a pass a few months ago to our welcome emails, but we didn't have plans for KVM at that time so didn't update it. Totally forgot about it, but I've gone in and modified it so future ones should be much better


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 30, 2014)

We've updated our templates and ISO's for KVM, should be more complete now. If a template/ISO is missing that anyone wants please feel free to open a ticket and we can get it added.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 13, 2014)

Just wanted to drop an updated benchmark. Server is about 95% full or so, and there's still tons of Io activity from clients benching the server, so I'd expect IO to improve when they are done with that 

https://www.petabyet.com/result/2014-04-13-2d99e7e26ffbe88926901d06958deab7/

We have our 2nd KVM node online and ready to provision soon as the first one sells the last 3gb of ram it has available.


----------



## drmike (Apr 14, 2014)

Wait, a benchmark with a 95% full node?... Yeah, that's not how you do proper benchmark porn Skylar.

Run a benchmark an empty server silly.   All the cool kids do that.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> Wait, a benchmark with a 95% full node?... Yeah, that's not how you do proper benchmark porn Skylar.
> 
> Run a benchmark an empty server silly.   All the cool kids do that.


We just got KVM02 online and provisioning, I can do a benchmark on that !!!


----------



## Nett (Apr 14, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> We just got KVM02 online and provisioning, I can do a benchmark on that !!!


Yeah why not. Do it directly on the dedi!


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 14, 2014)

Nett said:


> Yeah why not. Do it directly on the dedi!


But then there's no Virtio drivers to make the IO look super snazzy


----------



## Nett (Apr 14, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> But then there's no Virtio drivers to make the IO look super snazzy


Modify the DD command to make every DD output 5GB/s.


----------

